# Freeze or I'll shoot!!



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Every work morning I drive to work with my dog and we stop at a walking/bicycle trail just 5 minutes from our office. I walk the dog, and then I go back to the car and drink my coffee while reading the newspaper. About 7:55 a.m. we leave and we arrive at the office at 8:00 a.m.

I do this five days a week.

This morning a cop came over to my car and said, "I've noticed that you are here in the mornings. We've had a number of cars broken into lately. Have you seen anything suspicious?"

I thought I should say, "I haven't seen anything lately. If I do, should I call 911 or should I just blow the bastard away?"

Instead I said, "I'll keep my eyes open and watch for that from now on."


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I think you made a good choice...........

RCG


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't always say the smart thing.

Back in 2010 I bought a new MazdaSpeed 3. It is a little hatchback with a powerful engine. You don't see many of them around. The manufacturer has set a limiter in the black box that limits the car to 155 mph. This, because that is all the tires are rated for. I know a couple of guys who have re-programmed the black box and have exceeded that 155 mph barrier.

So back in 2010 the car was still quite new and I had parked at Starbucks. When I came out I saw a state trooper peeking in the window. 

I said, "Hi."

He said, "Pretty fast, huh?"

I said, " Yeah, the manufacturer claims that it is speed limited to 155; but you can't get that by me. I never had it over 147."

He said, "You're yanking my chain, right?"

I said, "Possibly."


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

LOL sometimes it is fun just to mess with people. I got pulled over when I was younger for speeding my first speeding ticket (80mph in a 60mph) zone. The officer looked at me and looked at the car ('92 Geo Tracker) and back at me. 

Officer: "Hey Mr. Neil Armstrong where are you going in your rocket?" 
Me: "To the moon!" 

well he didn't think that was too funny. So I ended up with a court date instead of just paying the fine. I got to keep my license but had to pay the fine. I would have lost my license but the DA thought my comment was funny so he just told me to pay the fine and to slow it down. 

Another time I was driving and my tag had expired. I wasn't paying attention behind me and the officer had followed me for about 3 miles before I noticed. When I pulled over he got out of the car walked up 

Officer: "What took you so long to pull over?"
Me: "Sorry officer I wasn't paying attention to what was behind me I was just driving?"
Officer: "You do realize what the blue light means don't you?"
Me: "Blue light special sale at K-mart?" 
Officer: he started laughing "that was pretty funny. No your tag has been expired for 2 months."
Me: "Thank you for telling me I honestly didn't know"
Officer: "I'm going to give you a warning ticket, just please get it fixed."

The whole time he was still laughing. One of the coolest officers I have ever seen.


----------

